# منتدى حقوق الإنسان > حقوق الإنسان >  الاتفاقية الأوروبية لحقوق الإنسان

## لارين

*الاتفاقية الأوروبية لحقوق الإنسان


اتفاقية حماية حقوق الإنسان في نطاق مجلس أوروبا
روما في 4 نوفمبر 1950
*
الحكومات الموقعة أدناه، باعتبارها أعضاء في مجلس أوروبا مراعاة منها للإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان الصادر عن الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة في 10 ديسمبر 1948م. 
وحيث أن هذا الإعلان العالمي يهدف إلى ضمان العالمية والاعتراف الفعال ورعاية الحقوق الموضحة به. 
وحيث أن مجلس أوروبا يهدف إلى تحقيق اتحاد أوثق بين أعضائه، وأن حماية حقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية وتحقيق المزيد منها أحد وسائل بلوغ هذا الهدف. 
وتجديدا لتأكيد إيمانها العميق بهذه الحريات الأساسية التي تعد أساس العدالة والسلام في العالم، وأن أفضل ما تصان به، من ناحية، ديمقراطية سياسية فعالة، ومن ناحية أخرى، فهم مشترك يرعى حقوق الإنسان التي ترتكز تلك الحريات عليها. 
فقد عقدت عزيمتها، بوصفها حكومات لدول أوروبية تسودها وحدة فكرية ذات تراث مشترك من الحرية والمثل والتقاليد السياسية واحترام القانون، على اتخاذ الخطوات الأولى نحو التنفيذ الجماعي لبعض الحقوق الواردة في الإعلان العالمي. 
واتفقت على ما يلي: 

المادة 1
تضمن الأطراف السامية المتعاقدة لكل إنسان يخضع لنظامها القانوني الحقوق والحريات المحددة في القسم الأول من هذه المعاهدة. 

القسم الأول

المادة 2
1- حق كل إنسان في الحياة يحميه القانون. ولا يجوز إعدام أي إنسان عمدا إلا تنفيذا لحكم قضائي بإدانته في جريمة يقضي فيها القانون بتوقيع هذه العقوبة. 
2- لا يعتبر القتل مخالفا لحكم هذه المادة إذا وقع نتيجة استخدام القوة التي لا تتجاوز حالة الضرورة: 
أ- للدفاع عن أي شخص ضد عنف غير مشروع. 
ب- إلقاء القبض على شخص تنفيذا لقرار مشروع، أو لمنع شخص مقبوض عليه وفقا لأحكام القانون من الهرب. 
ج- لاتخاذ الإجراءات المشروعة التي تهدف إلى قمع الشغب أو الخروج عن السلطة الشرعية. 

المادة 3
لا يجوز إخضاع أي إنسان للتعذيب ولا للمعاملة أو العقوبة المهينة للكرامة. 

المادة 4
1- لا يجوز استرقاق أو تسخير أي إنسان. 
2- لا يجوز أن يطلب من أي إنسان أداء عمل جبراً أو سخرة. 
3- لا يشمل اصطلاح "جبرا أو سخرة" في نطاق تطبيق هذه المادة ما يلي:
أ- أي عمل يطلب إنجازه في الظروف المعتادة طبقا لنصوص المادة الخامسة من هذه المعاهدة أو خلال الإفراج عنه تحت شرط. 
ب- أي خدمة لها صفة عسكرية، أو أي خدمة بديلة للخدمة العسكرية بالنسبة لمن يأبى ضميرهم الاشتراك في الحرب في الدول التي تسمح لهم بذلك. 
ج- أي خدمة تطلب في حالة الطوارئ أو الكوارث التي تهدد حياة المجتمع أو رخاءه. 
د- أي عمل أو خدمة تشكل جزءا من الالتزامات المدنية المعتادة. 

المادة 5
1- كل إنسان له حق الحرية والأمن لشخصه. ولا يجوز حرمان أي إنسان من حريته إلا في الأحوال الآتية، ووفقاً للإجراءات المحددة في القانون: 
أ- حبس شخص بناء على محاكمة قانونية أمام محكمة مختصة. 
ب- إلقاء القبض على شخص أو حبسه لمخالفته أمراً صادراً من محكمة طبق القانون لضمان تنفيذ أي التزام محدد في القانون.
ج- إلقاء القبض على شخص أو حجزه طبقاً للقانون بهدف تقديمه إلى السلطة الشرعية المختصة بناء على اشتباه معقول في ارتكابه جريمة، أو عندما يعتبر حجزه أمراً معقولاً بالضرورة لمنعه من ارتكاب الجريمة أو الهروب بعد ارتكابها. 
د- حجز حدث وفقاً للنظام القانوني بهدف الإشراف على تعليمه، أو بهدف تقديمه إلى السلطة الشرعية المختصة. 
هـ - حجز الأشخاص طبقاً للقانون لمنع انتشار مرض معد، أو الأشخاص ذوي الخلل العقلي، أو مدمني الخمور أو المخدرات، أو المتشردين. 
و- إلقاء القبض على شخص أو حجزه لمنع دخوله غير المشروع إلى أرض الدولة، أو شخص تتخذ ضده فعلاً إجراءات إبعاده أو تسليمه. 
2- كل من يلقى القبض عليه يخطر فورا ـ وبلغة يفهمها ـ بالأسباب التي قبض عليه من أجلها والتهم الموجهة إليه. 
3- أي شخص يلقى القبض عليه أو يحجز وفقا لنص الفقرة 1/ج من هذه المادة يقدم فوراً إلى القاضي أو أي موظف آخر مخول قانوناً بممارسة سلطة قضائية، ويقدم للمحاكمة خلال فترة معقولة أو يفرج عنه مع الاستمرار في المحاكمة. ويجوز أن يكون الإفراج مشروطاً بضمانات لحضور المحاكمة.
4- أي شخص يحرم من حريته بالقبض عليه أو حجزه له حق اتخاذ الإجراءات التي يتقرر بها بسرعة مدى شرعية القبض عليه أو حجزه بمعرفة محكمة، ويفرج عنه إذا لم يكن حجزه مشروعاً. 
5- لكل من كان ضحية قبض أو حجز مخالف لأحكام هذه المادة حق وجوبي في التعريض. 

المادة 6
1- لكل شخص ـ عند الفصل في حقوقه المدنية والتزاماته، أو في اتهام جنائي موجه إليه ـ الحق في مرافعة علنية عادلة خلال مدة معقولة أمام محكمة مستقلة غير منحازة مشكلة طبقاً للقانون.
ويصدر الحكم علنياً. ويجوز منع الصحفيين والجمهور من حضور كل الجلسات أو بعضها حسب مقتضيات النظام العام أو الآداب أو الأمن القومي في مجتمع ديمقراطي. أو عندما يتطلب ذلك مصلحة الصغار أو حماية الحياة الخاصة للأطراف. وكذلك إذا رأت المحكمة في ذلك ضرورة قصوى في ظروف خاصة حيث تكون العلنية ضارة بالعدالة. 
2- كل شخص يتهم في جريمة يعتبر بريئا حتى تثبت إدانته طبقاً للقانون. 
3- لكل شخص يتهم في جريمة الحقوق الآتية كحد أدنى: 
أ- إخطاره فورا ـ وبلغة يفهمها وبالتفصيل ـ بطبيعة الاتهام الموجه ضده وسببه. 
ب- منحه الوقت الكافي والتسهيلات المناسبة لإعداد دفاعه. 
ج- تقديم دفاعه بنفسه، أو بمساعدة محام يختاره هو، وإذا لم تكن لديه إمكانيات كافية لدفع تكاليف هذه المساعدة القانونية، يجب توفيرها له مجاناً كلما تطلبت العدالة ذلك. 
د- توجيه الأسئلة إلى شهود الإثبات، وتمكينه من استدعاء شهود نفي وتوجيه الأسئلة إليهم في ظل ذات القواعد كشهود الإثبات. 
هـ- مساعدته بمترجم مجانا إذا كان لا يفهم أو لا يتكلم اللغة المستعملة في المحكمة. 

المادة 7
1- لا يجوز إدانة أي شخص بسبب ارتكابه فعلا أو الامتناع عن فعل لم يكن يعتبر وقت وقوع الفعل أو الامتناع جريمة في القانون الوطني أو القانون الدولي. ولا يجوز توقيع عقوبات أشد من تلك المقررة وقت ارتكاب الجريمة. 
2- لا تخل هذه المادة بمحاكمة أو عقوبة أي شخص بسبب ارتكابه فعلاً أو امتناعه عن فعل يعتبر وقت فعله أو الامتناع عن فعله جريمة وفقا للمبادئ العامة للقانون في الأمم المتحضرة. 

المادة 8
1- لكل إنسان حق احترام حياته الخاصة والعائلية ومسكنه ومراسلاته. 
2- لا يجوز للسلطة العامة أن تتعرض لممارسة هذا الحق إلا وفقاً للقانون وبما تمليه الضرورة في مجتمع ديمقراطي لصالح الأمن القومي وسلامة الجمهور أو الرخاء الاقتصادي للمجتمع، أو حفظ النظام ومنع الجريمة، أو حماية الصحة العامة والآداب، أو حماية حقوق الآخرين وحرياتهم. 

المادة 9
1- لكل إنسان الحق في حرية التفكير والضمير والعقيدة. هذا الحق يشمل حرية تغيير الدين أو العقيدة، وحرية إعلان الدين أو العقيدة بإقامة الشعائر والتعليم والممارسة والرعاية، سواء على انفراد أو بالاجتماع مع آخرين، بصفة علنية أو في نطاق خاص. 
2- تخضع حرية الإنسان في إعلان ديانته أو عقيدته فقط للقيود المحددة في القانون والتي تكون ضرورية في مجتمع ديمقراطي لصالح أمن الجمهور وحماية النظام العام والصحة والآداب أو لحماية حقوق الآخرين وحرياتهم. 

المادة 10
1- لكل إنسان الحق في حرية التعبير. هذا الحق يشمل حرية اعتناق الآراء وتلقى وتقديم المعلومات والأفكار دون تدخل من السلطة العامة، وبصرف النظر عن الحدود الدولية. وذلك دون إخلال بحق الدولة في تطلب الترخيص بنشاط مؤسسات الإذاعة والتلفزيون والسينما. 
2- هذه الحريات تتضمن واجبات ومسؤوليات. لذا يجوز إخضاعها لشكليات إجرائية، وشروط، وقيود، وعقوبات محددة في القانون حسبما تقتضيه الضرورة في مجتمع ديمقراطي، لصالح الأمن القومي، وسلامة الأراضي، وأمن الجماهير وحفظ النظام ومنع الجريمة، وحماية الصحة والآداب، واحترام حقوق الآخرين، ومنع إفشاء الأسرار، أو تدعيم السلطة وحياد القضاء. 

المادة 11
1- لكل إنسان الحق في حرية الاجتماعات السلمية، وحرية تكوين الجمعيات مع آخرين، بما في ذلك حق الاشتراك في الاتحادات التجارية لحماية مصالحه. 
2- لا تخضع ممارسة هذه الحقوق لقيود أخرى غير تلك المحددة في القانون حسبما تقتضيه الضرورة في مجتمع ديمقراطي لصالح الأمن القومي، وسلامة الجماهير، وحفظ النظام ومنع الجريمة وحماية الصحة والآداب، أو حماية حقوق الآخرين وحرياتهم. ولا تمنع هذه المادة من فرض قيود قانونية على ممارسة رجال القوات المسلحة أو الشرطة أو الإدارة في الدولة لهذه الحقوق. 

المادة 12
للرجل والمرأة في سن الزواج حق التزوج وتكوين أسرة وفقاً للقوانين الوطنية التي تحكم ممارسة هذا الحق. 

المادة 13
لكل إنسان انتهكت حقوقه وحرياته المحددة في هذه المعاهدة الحق في وسيلة انتصاف فعالة أمام سلطة وطنية، ولو كان هذا الانتهاك قد وقع من أشخاص يعملون بصفة رسمية. 

المادة 14
يكفل التمتع بالحقوق والحريات المقررة في هذه المعاهدة دون تمييز أياً كان أساسه: كالجنس أو العرق أو اللون أو اللغة أو العقيدة أو الرأي السياسي أو غيره أو الأصل القومي أو الاجتماعي، أو الانتماء إلى أقلية قومية، أو الثروة، أو الميلاد، أو أي وضع آخر. 

المادة 15
1- في وقت الحرب أو الطوارئ العامة الأخرى التي تهدد حياة الأمة، يجوز لأي طرف سام متعاقد أن يتخذ تدابير تخالف التزاماته الموضحة بالاتفاقية في أضيق حدود تحتمها مقتضيات الحال، وبشرط ألا تتعارض هذه التدابير مع التزاماته الأخرى في إطار القانون الدولي . 
2- الفقرة السابقة لا تجيز مخالفة المادة الثانية، إلا فيما يتعلق بالوفيات الناتجة عن أعمال حربية مشروعة، كما لا تجيز مخالفة المواد الثالثة والرابعة (فقرة أ) والسابعة. 
3- على كل طرف سام متعاقد يستخدم حق المخالفة سالف الذكر أن يخطر السكرتير العام لمجلس أوروبا بمعلومات كاملة عن التدابير التي اتخذها والأسباب التي دعت إليها. كما يخطر السكرتير العام لمجلس أوروبا أيضا عند وقف هذه التدابير واستئناف التنفيذ الكامل لأحكام المعاهدة. 

المادة 16
لا يجوز تأويل أحكام المواد 10، 11، 14 على أنها تمنع الأطرف السامية المتعاقدة من فرض قيود على النشاط السياسي للأجانب. 

المادة 17
ليس في أحكام هذه المعاهدة ما يجوز تأويله على أنه يخول أية دولة أو جماعة أو فرد أي حق في القيام بأي نشاط أو عمل يهدف إلى هدم الحقوق والحريات المقررة في المعاهدة، أو فرض قيود على هذه الحقوق والحريات أكثر من القيود الواردة بها. 

المادة 18
لا يجوز تطبيق القيود المسموح بها في هذه المعاهدة على الحقوق والحريات سالفة الذكر لهدف آخر غير ما وضعت له.

القسم الثاني

المادة 19
لضمان احترام الالتزامات التي تعهدت بها الأطراف السامية المتعاقدة في هذه المعاهدة تنشأ: 
أ- لجنة أوروبية لحقوق الإنسان، يشار إليها فيما بعد باسم " اللجنة". 
ب- محكمة أوروبية لحقوق الإنسان، يشار إليها باسم " المحكمة ". 

القسم الثالث

المادة 20
تشكل اللجنة من عدد من الأعضاء يساوي عدد الأطراف السامية المتعاقدة، ولا يجوز أن تضم اللجنة عضوين من جنسية دولة واحدة. 

المادة 21
1- ينتخب أعضاء اللجنة بمعرفة لجنة الوزراء بالأغلبية المطلقة للأصوات، وذلك من قائمة يعدها مكتب الجمعية الاستشارية. ولكل مجموعة من ممثلي الأطراف السامية المتعاقدة في الجمعية الاستشارية أن تقدم ثلاثة مرشحين، منهم اثنان على الأقل من جنسيتها. 
2 -تتبع ذات الإجراءات كلما أمكن تطبيقها لإكمال عدد اللجنة في حالة انضمام دول أخرى للمعاهدة، ولشغل المراكز التي تخلو. 

المادة 22
1- ينتخب أعضاء اللجنة لمدة ست سنوات، ويجوز تجديد انتخابهم. على أن تنتهي مدة سبعة أعضاء ممن تم اختيارهم في الانتخاب الأول بانقضاء ثلاث سنوات. 
2- يحدد الأعضاء الذين تنتهي مدة عضويتهم بانقضاء ثلاث سنوات بطريق الاقتراع بمعرفة السكرتير العام فور انتهاء الانتخاب الأول. 
3- ولضمان تنفيذ تلك القاعدة بقدر الإمكان، يجب تجديد نصف العضوية في اللجنة كل ثلاث سنوات. ويجوز للجنة الوزراء ـ قبل اتخاذ إجراءات أي انتخاب لاحق ـ أن تقرر أن مدة أو مدد العضوية للعضو أو الأعضاء الذين سيجري انتخابهم تكون لفترة مختلفة عن ست سنوات، ولكن لا تزيد عن تسع سنوات ولا تقل عن ثلاث سنوات. 
4- إذا تداخلت أكثر من مدة عضوية، وطبقت لجنة الوزراء القاعدة السابقة، فإن تحديد مدد العضوية يتم بطريق القرعة بمعرفة السكرتير العام فور انتهاء الانتخاب. 
5- عضو اللجنة الذي ينتخب ليحل محل عضو آخر لم تنته مدة عضويته يكمل فقط المدة الباقية لعضوية سلفه. 
6- تستمر عضوية أعضاء اللجنة إلى أن يحل غيرهم محلهم. وبعد استبدالهم يستمرون في التعامل مع الحالات التي مازالت لديهم محل دراسة. 

المادة 23
يؤدي أعضاء اللجنة أعمالهم فيها بصفاتهم الفردية. 

المادة 24
يجوز لكل طرف سام متعاقد أن يبلغ اللجنة، عن طريق السكرتير العام لمجلس أوروبا، بأي مخالفة لأحكام المعاهدة من جانب أي طرف سام متعاقد آخر. 

المادة 25
1- يجوز للجنة أن تتلقى الشكاوي المرسلة إلى السكرتير العام لمجلس أوروبا من أي شخص، أو من المنظمات غير الحكومية، أو من مجموعات الأفراد بأنهم ضحايا انتهاك للحقوق الموضحة بهذه المعاهدة من جانب أحد الأطراف السامية المتعاقدة، بشرط أن يكون هذا الطرف السامي المتعاقد الذي قدمت ضده الشكوى قد سبق أن أعلن اعترافه باختصاص اللجنة في تلقي هذه الشكاوي. وتتعهد الأطراف السامية المتعاقدة التي قامت بهذا الإعلان ألا تعوق بأي حال من الأحوال الممارسة الفعالة لهذا الحق. 
2- يجوز أن يتم الإعلان المذكور محدداً بمدة معينة. 
3- تودع هذه الإعلانات لدى السكرتير العام لمجلس أوروبا الذي يقوم بإرسال نسخ منها إلى الأطراف السامية المتعاقدة وينشرها. 
4- تباشر اللجنة السلطات المخولة لها في هذه المادة بعد أن يتم ارتباط ست أطراف سامية متعاقدة على الأقل بهذه الإعلانات وفقا للفقرات السابقة. 

المادة 26
تبدأ اللجنة عملها بعد أن يستنفد الشاكي جميع طرق الانتصاف الداخلية، وطبقا للمبادئ العامة المعترف بها في القانون الدولي، خلال ستة أشهر من تاريخ القرار النهائي المتخذ في الداخل. 

المادة 27
1- لا تنظر اللجنة في الشكاوي التي تقدم طبقا للمادة 25 في الأحوال الآتية: 
أ- إذا كانت الشكوى مجهولة. 
ب- إذا كانت اللجنة قد فحصت شكوى مطابقة لها ماديا من قبل، أو سبق تقديمها في إجراءات تحقيق دولية أخرى أو تسوية، أو كانت لا تنطوي على وقائع جديدة. 
2- ترفض اللجنة نظر أي شكوى تقدم لها طبقا للمادة 25 إذا ثبتت أنها تخالف أحكام المعاهدة الحالية، ولا تستند بياناتها إلى أساس، أو تنطوي على تعسف في استخدام حق الشكوى.
3- ترفض اللجنة أي شكوى ترد إليها إذا تبينت أنها غير مقبولة طبقا للمادة 26. 

المادة 28
في حالة قبول اللجنة لشكوى قدمت إليها: 
أ- تقوم اللجنة ـ في سبيل تحديد الوقائع ـ بفحص الشكوى مع ممثلي الأطراف. وإذا اقتضى الأمر إجراء تحقيق، تلتزم الدول المعنية بأن تقدم تسهيلاته الضرورية بعد تبادل وجهات النظر مع اللجنة.
ب- تضع اللجنة نفسها في خدمة الأطراف المعنية بهدف الوصول إلى تسوية ودية للموضوع على أساس احترام حقوق الإنسان حسبما تقررها هذه المعاهدة.

المادة 29
بعد أن تقبل اللجنة الشكوى المقدمة لها طبقاً للمادة 25، يجوز لها مع ذلك أن تقرر بالإجماع رفض الشكوى إذا تبينت أثناء الفحص وجود أحد أسباب عدم قبولها المحددة في المادة 27.
في هذه الحالة يبلغ القرار إلى الأطراف. 

المادة 30
إذا توصلت اللجنة إلى تسوية ودية طبقا للمادة 28، تعد تقريراً يرسل إلى الدول المعنية، ولجنة الوزراء، وكذلك السكرتير العام لمجس أوروبا للنشر. هذا التقرير يقتصر على بيان موجز للوقائع والحل الذي تم الوصول إليه. 

المادة 31
1- إذا لم يتم الوصول إلى حل تعد اللجنة تقريراً مشفوعاً برأيها فيما إذا كانت الوقائع المعروضة تنبئ عن مخالفة من جانب الدولة المعنية لالتزامها في ظل المعاهدة. ويجوز إثبات آراء أعضاء اللجنة حول هذه المسألة في التقرير. 
2- يحال التقرير إلى لجنة الوزراء، كما يحال أيضا إلى الدول المعنية التي لا يجوز لها نشره. 
3- عند إحالة التقرير إلى لجنة الوزراء يجوز للجنة أن تبدي الاقتراحات التي تراها مناسبة. 

المادة 32
1- إذا لم يتم إحالة الموضوع إلى المحكمة طبقا للمادة 48 من هذا المعاهدة خلال ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ إحالة التقرير إلى لجنة الوزراء تصدر لجنة الوزراء قرارا بأغلبية ثلثي الأعضاء أصحاب حق حضور هذه اللجنة بما إذا كان هناك انتهاك للمعاهدة. 
2-إذا كان قرار لجنة الوزراء إيجابيا، تحدد فيه مهلة يتعين على الدول السامية المتعاقدة أن تتخذ خلالها التدابير المطلوبة في القرار. 
3- إذا لم تتخذ الدول السامية المتعاقدة تدابير مرضية خلال المهلة، تصدر لجنة الوزراء قرارا بالأغلبية الموضحة في الفقرة الأولى ـ بما يترتب على قرارها الأصلي من أثر، وتنشر التقرير. 
4- تتعهد الدول السامية المتعاقدة بأن تلتزم بأي قرار تتخذه لجنة الوزراء بالتطبيق للفقرات السابقة. 

المادة 33
تعقد اللجنة اجتماعاتها سرية. 

المادة 34
مع عدم الإخلال بأحكام المادة 29 تتخذ اللجنة قراراتها بأغلبية الأعضاء الحاضرين الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم. 

المادة 35
تجتمع اللجنة حسبما تتطلب الظروف ويوجه السكرتير العام لمجلس أوروبا الدعوة للاجتماع. 

المادة 36
تضع اللجنة قواعد الإجراءات الخاصة بها. 

المادة 37
يتولى السكرتير العام لمجلس أوروبا تزويد اللجنة بالسكرتارية. 

القسم الرابع

المادة 38
تتكون محكمة حقوق الإنسان الأوروبية من عدد من القضاة يساوي عدد أعضاء مجلس أوروبا، ولا يجوز أن تضم قاضيين من جنسية واحدة. 

المادة 39
1-تنتخب الجمعية الاستشارية أعضاء المحكمة بأغلبية الأصوات المعطاة. وذلك بالاختيار من قائمة الأسماء المحددة بمعرفة مجلس أوروبا. وكل دولة عضو تسمى ثلاثة مرشحين منهم اثنان على الأقل من جنسيتها. 
2- تتبع بنفس الإجراءات طالما أمكن تطبيقها لإكمال المحكمة في حالة انضمام أعضاء جدد إلى مجلس أوروبا، وكذلك لشغل العضوية الشاغرة. 
3- يجب أن يكون المرشحون ممن يتمتعون بصفات أخلاقية سامية، وحائزين للمؤهلات المطلوبة لشغل وظيفة قضائية عليا، أو مستشارين قانونيين ذوي كفاءة معترف بها. 

المادة 40
1- ينتخب أعضاء المحكمة لمدة تسع سنوات، يجوز تجديد انتخابهم. على أن تنتهي مدة عضوية أربعة أعضاء ممن تم اختيارهم في الانتخاب الأول بمضي ثلاث سنوات، كما تنتهي مدة عضوية أربعة أعضاء آخرين منهم بمضي ست سنوات. 
2- يتم اختيار الأعضاء الذين تنتهي مدة عضويتهم بانقضاء المدد سالفة الذكر ثلاث سنوات وست سنوات بمعرفة السكرتير العام بطريق القرعة فور إتمام الانتخاب الأول. 
3- لضمان تنفيذ تلك القاعدة بقدر الإمكان، يجب تجديد ثلث العضوية في المحكمة كل ثلاث سنوات. يجوز للجمعية الاستشارية أن تقرر قبل اتخاذ إجراءات أي انتخاب لاحق أن تقرر أن مدة أو مدد العضوية لواحد أو أكثر ممن سيجري انتخابهم تكون لمدة تختلف عن تسع سنوات، ولكن لا تزيد عن اثنتي عشرة سنة ولا تقل عن ست سنوات. 
4- في حالة تداخل أكثر من مدة عضوية، وطبقت الجمعية الاستشارية الفقرة السابقة، يتم تحديد مدد العضوية عن طريق قرعة يجريها السكرتير العام فور انتهاء الانتخاب.
5- عضو المحكمة الذي ينتخب ليحل محل عضو آخر لم تنته مدة عضويته يشغل هذا المركز طوال المدة الباقية لسلفه. 
6- يمارس أعضاء المحكمة مهام وظائفهم إلى أن يحل غيرهم محلهم وبعد استبدالهم يستمرون في نظر الحالات المعروضة عليهم. 

المادة 41
تنتخب المحكمة رئيسها ونائب الرئيس لمدة ثلاث سنوات. ويجوز إعادة انتخابهم. 

المادة 42
يتقاضى أعضاء المحكمة مكافأة عن كل يوم عمل تحددها لجنة الوزراء. 

المادة 43
تتكون المحكمة ـ لنظر كل دعوى تعرض أمامها ـ من غرفة مشورة تضم سبعة قضاة يكون بينهم بحكم وظيفته القاضي الذي ينتمي بجنسيته إلى الدول المعنية كطرف في الدعوى، فإذا لم يوجد تختار تلك الدولة شخصاً آخر يحل محله بصفته قاضياً، وتختار أسماء باقي القضاة بطريق القرعة بمعرفة الرئيس قبل افتتاح الدعوى. 

المادة 44
للأطراف السامية المتعاقدة واللجنة فقط حق تقديم الدعوى للمحكمة. 

المادة 45
يمتد الاختصاص القضائي للمحكمة إلى جميع الدعاوى فيما يتعلق بتفسير وتطبيق هذه المعاهدة، والتي تشير إليها الأطراف السامية المتعاقدة واللجنة تطبيقا للمادة 48. 

المادة 46
1- لأي من الأطرف السامية المتعاقدة أن تعلن في أي وقت اعترافها بالأثر الملزم لقضاء المحكمة بذاته دون اتفاق خاص في جميع المسائل المتعلقة بتفسير وتطبيق هذه المعاهدة. 
2- يجوز أن يكون الإعلان المشار إليه في الفقرة السابقة غير مشروط، أو مشروطاً بالمعاملة بالمثل من جانب بعض الأطراف السامية المتعاقدة أو طرف معين، أو لمدة محددة. 
3- تودع هذه الإعلانات لدى السكرتير العام لمجلس أوروبا ويجب عليه أن يرسل نسخاً منها إلى الإطراف السامية المتعاقدة. 

المادة 47
لا تنظر المحكمة الدعوى إلا بعد أن تعترف اللجنة بفشل جهود التسوية الودية خلال فترة الثلاثة أشهر الموضحة بالمادة 32. 

المادة 48
لكل من الجهات الآتية تقديم الدعوى إلى المحكمة، بشرط أن يكون الطرف السامي المتعاقد المعني - إذا كان واحداً - أو الأطراف السامية المتعاقدة المعنية إن كانوا أكثر من واحد خاضعين للقضاء الملزم للمحكمة. أو بموافقة الطرف السامي المتعاقد المعني - إذا كان واحداً - أو الأطراف السامية المتعاقدة المعنية إن كانوا أكثر من واحد. 
أ- اللجنة. 
ب- الطرف السامي المتعاقد الذي يدعي أحد رعاياه أنه ضحية. 
ج- الطرف السامي المتعاقد الذي عرض الحالة على اللجنة. 
د- الطرف السامي المتعاقد الذي قدمت ضده الشكوى. 

المادة 49
في حالة النزاع بشأن اختصاص المحكمة تحسم هذه المسألة بحكم المحكمة. 

المادة 50
إذا تبينت المحكمة أن قرارا أو تدبيرا اتخذ من جانب سلطة قانونية أو أي سلطة أخرى لأحد الأطراف السامية المتعاقدة بالمخالفة للالتزامات الناشئة عن هذه المعاهدة، وكان القانون الداخلي للطرف المذكور يسمح فقط بتعويض جزئي عن الآثار الضارة لهذا القرار أو التدبير، فللمحكمة حسبما تراه ضروريا، أن تقضي بترضية عادلة للطرف المضرور. 

المادة 51
1- تصدر أحكام المحكمة مسببة. 
2- إذا لم يعبر الحكم في مجمله أو في جزء منه عن إجماع آراء القضاة فلأي قاض حق تقديم رأي مفصل. 

المادة 52
حكم المحكمة نهائي. 

المادة 53
تتعهد الأطراف السامية المتعاقدة بأن تتقبل نتائج قرارات المحكمة في أي دعوى تكون طرفا فيها.

المادة 54
يحال حكم المحكمة إلى لجنة الوزراء التي تتولى الإشراف على تنفيذه. 

المادة 55
تضع المحكمة لائحتها الخاصة وتحدد الإجراءات الخاصة بها. 

المادة 56
1- يتم الانتخاب الأول لأعضاء المحكمة بعد أن يصدر ثمانية أطراف سامية متعاقدة الإعلان المذكور بالمادة 46.
2- لا يجوز تقديم أي دعوى أمام المحكمة قبل إجراء هذا الانتخاب. 

القسم الخامس

المادة 57
على كل طرف سام متعاقد أن يقدم - بناء على طلب السكرتير العام لمجلس أوروبا - بياناً بالطريقة التي يضمن بها قانونه الداخلي التنفيذ الفعال لأحكام هذه المعاهدة. 

المادة 58
يتحمل مجلس أوروبا تمويل مصروفات اللجنة والمحكمة. 

المادة 59
لأعضاء اللجنة والمحكمة - أثناء تأديتهم لوظائفهم - حق التمتع بالامتيازات والحصانات الموضحة بالمادة 40 من القانون الأساسي لمجلس أوروبا، والاتفاقيات التي تمت في ظله. 

المادة 60
لا يجوز تفسير هذه المعاهدة لاستنتاج قيد أو انتقاص أي من حقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية التي تحميه القوانين الداخلية لأي من الأطراف السامية المتعاقدة، أو الاتفاقيات الأخرى التي تكون طرفاً فيها. 

المادة 61
لا تخل هذه المعاهدة بالسلطات المخولة للجنة الوزراء بمقتضى القانون الأساسي لمجلس أوروبا. 

المادة 62
تتفق الأطراف السامية المتعاقدة على أنها لن تستفيد من المعاهدات والاتفاقيات النافذة بينها لتطلب إخضاع النزاع الناشئ من تطبيق هذه المعاهدة لطرق تسوية أخرى غير تلك المحددة في المعاهدة، ما لم يوجد اتفاق خاص على ذلك. 

المادة 63
1- يجوز لأي دولة لدى تصديقها أو في وقت لاحق أن تعلن بإخطار موجه إلى السكرتير العام لمجلس أوروبا أن هذه المعاهدة تسري على كل أو أي من الإقليم أو الأقاليم التي تكون هي مسؤولة عن علاقاتها الدولية.
2- تسري المعاهدة على الإقليم أو الأقاليم المسماة في الإخطار منذ اليوم الثلاثين بعد استلام هذا الإخطار من جانب السكرتير العام لمجلس أوروبا. 
3- ومع ذلك، تطبق أحكام هذه المعاهدة على تلك الأقاليم مع الاعتبار المناسب للمتطلبات المحلية. 
4- يجوز لأي دولة أصدرت إعلانا بالتطبيق للفقرة الأولى من هذه المادة في أي وقت لاحق أن تعلن، بالنسبة لإقليم أو أكثر من الأقاليم التي أصدرت بشأنها الإعلان، أنها تقبل اختصاص اللجنة بتلقي الشكاوي من الأفراد أو المنظمات غير الحكومية، أو مجموعات الأفراد تطبيقا للمادة 25 من هذه المعاهدة. 

المادة 64
1- يجوز لأي دولة عند التوقيع على هذه المعاهدة أو عند إيداع وثائق التصديق عليها، أن تتحفظ بشأن أي حكم خاص في المعاهدة، بالقدر الذي لا يصبح معه أي قانون نافذ في إقليمها مخالفاً لهذا الحكم. ولن يسمح بالتحفظات ذات الطابع العام في ظل هذه المادة. 
2- يجب أن يتضمن أي تحفظ يتم إبداؤه طبقاً لهذه المادة بياناً موجزاً عن القانون المعني. 

المادة 65
1- لا يجوز للطرف السامي المتعاقد أن يعلن نقضه هذه المعاهدة إلا بعد مضي خمس سنوات من تاريخ اليوم الذي أصبح فيه طرفاً فيها. وبعد مرور مهلة ستة أشهر يتضمنها إخطار يوجه إلى السكرتير العام لمجلس أوروبا، الذي يتولى إبلاغه إلى الأطراف السامية المتعاقدة الأخرى. 
2- لا يترتب على إعلان نقض هذه المعاهدة إعفاء الطرف السامي المتعاقد من التزاماته في ظل هذه المعاهدة بالنسبة لأي فعل يشكل انتهاكاً لهذه الالتزامات، متى وقع الفعل من جانبه قبل التاريخ الذي أصبح فيه إعلان نقض المعاهدة نافذاً. 
3- إذا فقد أي طرف سام متعاقد عضويته في مجلس أوروبا لا يصبح طرفا في هذه المعاهدة وفقا لذات الأحكام. 
4- يجوز نقض الاتفاقية طبقا لأحكام الفقرات السابقة بالنسبة لأي إقليم تم الإعلان عن سريان المعاهدة عليه طبقا لنصوص المادة 63. 

المادة 66
1- هذه الاتفاقية مفتوحة لتوقيع الأعضاء في مجلس أوروبا ويتم التصديق عليها وتودع وثائق التصديق لدى السكرتير العام لمجلس أوروبا. 
2- يبدأ نفاذ هذه المعاهدة بعد إيداع عشر وثائق تصديق.
3- ويبدأ نفاذ المعاهدة بالنسبة لأي تصديق لاحق من تاريخ إيداع وثائق التصديق. 
4- يتولى السكرتير العام لمجلس أوربا إخطار جميع أعضاء مجلس أوروبا بنفاذ المعاهدة، وأسماء الأطراف السامية المتعاقدة التي صدقت عليها، وإيداع جميع وثائق التصديق التي قد تقدم فيما بعد. 

حررت بروما في الرابع من نوفمبر 1950 باللغتين الإنجليزية والفرنسية وكلتاهما بالتساوي رسمية معتمدة في نسخة واحدة تظل مودعة بأرشيف مجلس أوروبا. ويتولى السكرتير العام إرسال نسخ رسمية لكل من الموقعين.

المصدر
http://www1.umn.edu/humanrts/arab/euhrcom.html

----------

